# natural color baits



## lines_tight (Aug 12, 2015)

If I want to fish soft plastics in clear water or trout green water is natural color the best choice? 
Lures with green/white/silver? 
what are good brands and types? 
All the lures I have been looking at in what I call natural color have a chart ruse tail is that ok?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The fish will tell you. I try to match the color of the water and/or the color of the bottom. Stay to the lighter side on bright clear days and darker on darker days.

Get a couple go to colors and learn what conditions produce best. The fish will tell you.

Generally stay away from super clear water. Bait cant hide in super clear water....so they aren't there. If the bait aren't there the prey fish won't be either....


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Houdini by Bass Assassin is probably my favorite lure in clearer water. Great natural looking color.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This*



sgrem said:


> The fish will tell you. I try to match the color of the water and/or the color of the bottom. Stay to the lighter side on bright clear days and darker on darker days.
> 
> Get a couple go to colors and learn what conditions produce best. The fish will tell you.
> 
> Generally stay away from super clear water. Bait cant hide in super clear water....so they aren't there. If the bait aren't there the prey fish won't be either....


I clear water I have caught them on bright colors and dark colors , and dirty water the same . I used about 8 different colors 90% of the time . :brew2:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Molting by Bass Assassin is a current favorite. sort of a dark shrimp color, no chartreuse. Tuxedo, by H&H, is another I like. Black on top, white bottom. No Chartreuse.


----------



## The west bay assassin (Sep 30, 2015)

*Natural Vs. Dark*

Using a natural color bait to a clearer bait is crucial in targeting those larger trout in that Gin clear water. Some anglers swear that in that clear water condition you will not get fish due to the absence of bait. I must disagree with you on this... Yes fishing in clearer water can and will challenge you, however, I use custom baits made for me by Steve Brown specifically for this condition which we all know we run into a lot during the winter months. Darker colors on dark or murky water days are definitely the way to go as they will create a silhouette that the predator fish will key in on. But the key to that clearer water fishing in more ways begins with your overall presentation and selection of the correct bait for that condition. I have posted several instructional videos on youtube just for this scenario.


----------

